# Compost teas



## John Paul Sanborn (May 22, 2001)

Anyone heard anything usefull about this Green meathod?


----------



## John Paul McMillin (May 26, 2001)

what about green manure john? it is a good way to grow a cover crop like legume and till in back into the soil to add nutrients


----------

